# Radeon TvOut

## maranik

Salve gente,

qualcuno di voi e' riuscito a far funzionare l'uscita tv della radeon? Io ho una 9500pro e mi sto dannando l'anima. Ho provato un po' di tutto, ati-drivers e atitvout, in tutte le configurazioni possibili, ma niente  :Sad: !

Fatemi sapere le vostre esperienze e spero i vostri successi.

Grazie

Maranik

----------

## cerri

Mi funziona su un notebook.

L'uscita TV per funzionare deve essere attiva PRIMA del boot della macchina, ossia cavo attaccato e tv accessa, altrimenti nisba.

----------

